# Domain Registrars?



## bluebit (Apr 18, 2014)

Presently using Namecheap as the primary domain registrar. Service is good but I'm considering other provides since a number of them are up for renewal next month. One of the domains is used for personal email so I'd consider it particularly valuable and would like to safeguard it as best as possible.

What providers do you use? Who uses 2FA? And has decent security practices?


----------



## MannDude (Apr 18, 2014)

Internet.BS is where I've been registering more and more domains at recently. Cheapest I've found and solid.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 18, 2014)

I used to use Internet.BS for everything but lately I've switched to using NameSilo instead. They're a bit similar, but NameSilo's better. For example: Internet.BS looks cheaper at first, but unless you have more than 2,000 domains with them they're not because their advertised price is an "as low as" which only applies to high volume customers. NameSilo's advertised prices, meanwhile, are what you see is what you get (and instead get discounted in bulk). NameSilo's also founded on a "no upselling" principle, which is a real breath of fresh air. They also have two-factor auth (Internet.BS does as well but it's a bit buggy) and some extra security features ("Domain Defender") that I haven't found anywhere else. I really couldn't be happier with them.

The only thing both NameSilo and Internet.BS both don't have is phone support, but that's one of the reasons they're so inexpensive. If you want a registrar that's not too expensive, with two-factor auth, etc., plus immediate phone support, I'd highly recommend Hover (part of Tucows). Really fantastic customer service.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 18, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I used to use Internet.BS for everything but lately I've switched to using NameSilo instead. They're a bit similar, but NameSilo's better. For example: Internet.BS looks cheaper at first, but unless you have more than 2,000 domains with them they're not because their advertised price is an "as low as" which only applies to high volume customers. NameSilo's advertised prices, meanwhile, are what you see is what you get (and instead get discounted in bulk). NameSilo's also founded on a "no upselling" principle, which is a real breath of fresh air. They also have two-factor auth (Internet.BS does as well but it's a bit buggy) and some extra security features ("Domain Defender") that I haven't found anywhere else. I really couldn't be happier with them.
> 
> The only thing both NameSilo and Internet.BS both don't have is phone support, but that's one of the reasons they're so inexpensive. If you want a registrar that's not too expensive, with two-factor auth, etc., plus immediate phone support, I'd highly recommend Hover (part of Tucows). Really fantastic customer service.



I don't know what you mean by the advertised price.  I always receive the advertised price even on single domain registrations.  I absolutely love Internet.bs.  Could you please expand on that for me?


----------



## adilimran (Apr 18, 2014)

Try www.aicheapwebhosting.com domain in 1$..


----------



## tonyg (Apr 18, 2014)

I don't have any domains with internet.bs but their pricing is ridiculously low (and tempting)...a .com for $8.49?

Wasn't there a recent fee increase from ICANN?

Most .com registrations now a days are between $13-$15.

They are either taking a loss with each sale or making pennies per domain. I don't see how this can be sustained.


----------



## dave (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been using internet.bs for a long time now.  Renewals for .com are $9.38.

Verisign gets the bulk of it ($7.85).  And I think the ICANN fee is still $0.18.  That would make the wholesale cost $8.03 for a profit of $1.35.  I think there are various annual fees they pay, too, though, and of course the cost to run the business.


----------



## datarealm (Apr 18, 2014)

We've been migrating over an extended period of time to NetEarthOne.  Reasonable pricing and hands down the best support of any registrar we've worked with.


----------



## nunim (Apr 18, 2014)

I've been migrating all of my domains from NameCheap to NameSilo, I feel that their pricing is much better and I like to stay away from a reseller whenever possible, especially an Enom reseller.


----------



## jamm (Apr 18, 2014)

Man you should use godaddy i've all my domains there and i've never had problem with them


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Apr 18, 2014)

I have been using NameCheap and NameSilo a lot lately. I am quite happy with NameSilo and would recommend it if you are looking to try someone else.


----------



## bluebit (Apr 18, 2014)

Currently considering either NameSilo or Hover. Suggestions on either?


----------



## suraj4u (Apr 18, 2014)

Name solio is good for now.. but dont miss the godaddy coupon's


----------



## hellogoodbye (Apr 19, 2014)

Another vote for NameSilo here. Their prices are low, they do not charge exorbitant renewal fees, and I also appreciate their free WHOIS privacy and various security measures.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Apr 19, 2014)

Internet.bs' screw up with one of my .eu domains completely made me bail on them. I haven't experienced any issues with Namecheap and they always sort me out if I have extremely basic questions.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 19, 2014)

HalfEatenPie said:


> I don't know what you mean by the advertised price.  I always receive the advertised price even on single domain registrations.  I absolutely love Internet.bs.  Could you please expand on that for me?


I would be willing to bet you don't. On the front page of Internet.bs (emphasis mine):

 

Domain registration prices *as low as*... USD / year
.com $8.49

Awesome, right? Well, no -- they say "as low as" for a reason. Click on the price and you get a table where you see that there are three pricing levels, and a one-year "Basic" registration -- that is, for someone who has under 2,000 domains with Internet.bs and isn't paying by wire transfer -- is actually $8.99.

Look farther down the page, and you'll see that "Basic" renewals are $9.38.

Contrast that with NameSilo's front page, where it says a .com is $8.99 per year. Click through to their pricing page, and indeed, a plain one-year registration is $8.99 -- with  with discounts for volume, rather than an increasing price for not-volume.

And renewals are the exact same price as a registration.

So for a .com, for the vast majority of customers, NameSilo is the same price as Internet.bs for registration and cheaper for renewals.

For a .net: Internet.bs Basic is $8.79 for reg and renewal, while NameSilo is $8.69. So NameSilo is outright (slightly) cheaper.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Apr 19, 2014)

Dylan said:


> I would be willing to bet you don't. On the front page of Internet.bs (emphasis mine):
> 
> Domain registration prices *as low as*... USD / year
> .com $8.49
> ...


Oh that.

Yeah that never bothered me nor did I consider that unethical because it's so common in any consumer-based industry.


----------



## switsys (Apr 19, 2014)

Get a reseller account with internet.bs by wiring them money, you can't get it cheaper and with better support ANYWHERE.


----------



## bizzard (Apr 19, 2014)

I am with ResellerClub(Directi), which is popular in India and also US2.net.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 19, 2014)

jamm said:


> Man you should use godaddy i've all my domains there and i've never had problem with them


Even at 99 cents, if you want whois privacy, GoDaddy is more expensive than Internet.BS (where whois privacy is free).

I had really good support from Internet.BS the one time I needed it. I use them exclusively.


----------



## catatonic (Apr 19, 2014)

Gandi + IWantMyName. I also hear good things about easydns


----------



## libro22 (Apr 19, 2014)

Internetbs has a very good support team. I was able to get refunds several times due to misspellings and accidental renewals (from clients). Very nice people.


Will try namesilo soon, their discount program is really good, my domain portfolio in internetbs is growing but price still remains the same


----------



## bluebit (Apr 20, 2014)

Anyone try/use DirectNIC?


----------



## S4S-UK (Apr 21, 2014)

We use both namesilo and internet.bs but however i like namesilo due to there rates.


----------



## GelHost (Apr 21, 2014)

I think netfirms is a good domain provider. Never had any problem with them until now.


----------



## HostXNow (Apr 23, 2014)

Been using eNom account included with WHMCS, but considering others.


----------



## Tom_WebhostingUK LTD (Apr 23, 2014)

GoDaddy is domain registrar I have been using and services are best and recommended in hosting industry.


----------



## qps (Apr 23, 2014)

NetEarthOne has been pretty good.  We also have a few domains with Resell.biz and they've been good too.


----------



## HH-Josh (Apr 23, 2014)

Another one for Godaddy here. Transferred the majority of my domains from Namecheap to them.


----------



## Sardonik (Apr 24, 2014)

I've been wanting to play with DNSSEC for a while, but my current registrar (namecheap) has really been dragging their heels on implementing such an important feature. Gandi and GoDaddy both offer DNSSEC, but Gandi seems to offer decent pricing vs GoDaddy when private reg is factored in.

Anyone have a reason to stay away from Gandi?


----------



## catatonic (Apr 24, 2014)

Lack of telephone support is the main reason I can think of, however they include that in their corporate offerings that anyone can sign up to.



Sardonik said:


> I've been wanting to play with DNSSEC for a while, but my current registrar (namecheap) has really been dragging their heels on implementing such an important feature. Gandi and GoDaddy both offer DNSSEC, but Gandi seems to offer decent pricing vs GoDaddy when private reg is factored in. Anyone have a reason to stay away from Gandi?


----------



## Sardonik (Apr 24, 2014)

Hmmm...I wasn't aware of that, but I'm OK with non-voice support so long as they're responsive.


----------



## HostNurse (Apr 25, 2014)

You can try Name.com, they are a reputable and good domain registrar.


----------



## raindog308 (Apr 25, 2014)

Tom_WebhostingUK LTD said:


> GoDaddy is domain registrar I have been using and services are best and recommended in hosting industry.


Name one person in the "hosting industry" who recommends GoDaddy...

Most people despise them.


----------



## Eric1212 (Apr 25, 2014)

I use name.com and NetEarthOne (LogicBoxes).  What's wrong with Namecheap currently?


----------



## catatonic (Apr 26, 2014)

They're quick if you get them during their business hours 



Sardonik said:


> Hmmm...I wasn't aware of that, but I'm OK with non-voice support so long as they're responsive.


----------



## Abdussamad (Apr 26, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> Name one person in the "hosting industry" who recommends GoDaddy...
> 
> Most people despise them.


They are the largest registrar by far. Also one of the largest hosting providers in the world. That is why they are despised by other hosting providers.

http://registrarstats.com/Secure/RegistrarMarketShareMain.aspx

Domain registrars are basically interchangeable. You buy from whichever one is cheapest at the time. So the question shouldn't be which registrar is the best. It should be which registrar is the cheapest for such and such a TLD.

I don't really understand what people mean when they talk about support. Who uses a registrar's support? It's all there laid out in front of you so why would you need support?


----------



## Sardonik (Apr 28, 2014)

Well, I did give Gandi a shot and have experienced what business hours, email only support is like.

When I created my Gandi account, I mistakenly used a shortened version of my first name, rather than the full one (think Tim vs Timothy). When initiating the transfer of my domain from Namecheap, multiple warnings appeared admonishing me to ensure my contact info on Gandi was an *exact* match for the current whois info on the incoming domain.

I corrected my address etc on Gandi to be an exact match, but was unable to change my first name. Concerned, I emailed support asking them to make the, very minor, adjustment. This happened on Saturday night. I received an email from tier 2 tech support late on Monday morning, asking me to email a copy of my photo ID and they'd take care of the change.

In the meantime, the domain transfer went through without any issue, despite the slightly mismatched name. Since I'm not keen on handing out electronic copies of my license, especially for what amounts to a typo correction in my name, I'll likely just leave things be. I am considering just using GoDaddy next time around.

If anyone has an opinion on GKG.net, I'd love to hear it. I somehow missed them during my search for DNSSEC friendly registrars and might try them instead of GD.

tl;dr Sometimes you do need support from your registrar and Gandi did not impress. Opinions on GKG.net would be much appreciated


----------



## Abdussamad (Apr 29, 2014)

> When initiating the transfer of my domain from Namecheap, multiple warnings appeared admonishing me to ensure my contact info on Gandi was an *exact* match for the current whois info on the incoming domain. I corrected my address etc on Gandi to be an exact match,


I have never heard of a registrar with such restrictions. Looking at gandi's site it seems they charge for "ownership change". So this seems to be connected to that.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 29, 2014)

@Sardonik

name.com has (excellent) phone support and has supported DNSSEC for years. They're very well reviewed and a much better option than GoDaddy (also a bit cheaper, mega-sales aside).


----------



## SkylarM (Apr 29, 2014)

Used godaddy for a long time. Been moving stuff over to NameSilo because GoDaddy has been reaaaallly bad. Pretty pleased with NameSilo overall.


----------



## UnderHost (May 1, 2014)

Dynadot is a nice registrar with always nice deals and coupon, pricing once your reach 5000$/y is among the cheapest around.


----------



## catatonic (May 5, 2014)

NameCheap - NOTICE OF BREACH OF REGISTRAR ACCREDITATION AGREEMENT

:mellow:


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (May 5, 2014)

catatonic said:


> NameCheap - NOTICE OF BREACH OF REGISTRAR ACCREDITATION AGREEMENT
> :mellow:


And all this time I thought they were an enom reseller


----------



## RH-Dan (May 6, 2014)

Personally I use ResellerClub for domain registrations, I constantly keep a balance on there so I might as well take advantage of it when need be.


----------



## JFSG (May 6, 2014)

The ones I use are NameCheap, NetEarthOne, eNom and Resell.biz. I highly recommend using NameCheap or eNom for important domains and NEO for domain reselling.


----------



## jvkz (May 14, 2014)

Resell.biz as they do not charge the loading fund paypal or credit card charges... which lower the price of domain further...


----------

